# Any Good 1000 to 2000 cal Weight Gain Sups?



## patrick.b (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone know any good weight gain supplements that is high in calories ie 1000 to 2000 calories per serving? 

Thanks


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 29, 2010)

ultimate nutrition muslce juice revolution 2600.

this is the best.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 29, 2010)

Muscle Milk 50g Black can


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2010)

Olive oil. One quarter cup has 1000 calories of testosterone-boosting monounsaturated fat. Won't fill you up, either.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Olive oil. One quarter cup has 1000 calories of testosterone-boosting monounsaturated fat. Won't fill you up, either.


 


yes! make your own gainers . . most of those on the market are full of shitty nutrient-poor ingredients. And over priced

I usually get the blender out in the morning, load up with oats, whey, raw eggs, banana, frozen berries, cinamin, spirulina, creatine, low-fat milk, a shot of EVOO . .  pour that into a 1L thermos to take to work. 

This should be about ~2,000cals. I have breakfast at 0530, so I would have 250mls at 0800, 1030 and the last 500mls at say 1530.


----------



## nni (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Olive oil. One quarter cup has 1000 calories of testosterone-boosting monounsaturated fat. Won't fill you up, either.



dear lord that is gross. 

op, isogainer from nutraboolics is ok. but 1000-2000 calories is a lot to get from a weight gainer in lieu of food. making your own is a much better choice. most, MOST weight gainers are whey concentrate and maltodextrin. this is cheap crap, some add in healthy fats, mct's also cheap. they taste alright though, but you can make a food based one that its good for you. oats, fats (olive and/or coconut oil), pb and protein will be healthy and better than anything out there. the only issue is taste and consistency.


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2010)

Gross is in the eye of the beholder. You can just add it to food, shakes, salads...


----------



## nni (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Gross is in the eye of the beholder. You can just add it to food, shakes, salads...



i just think of downing it as is, not a fan of that. i made healthy fat cookies once, which was a nice way to bulk.


----------



## racer10 (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yes! make your own gainers . . most of those on the market are full of shitty nutrient-poor ingredients. And over priced
> 
> I usually get the blender out in the morning, load up with oats, whey, raw eggs, banana, frozen berries, cinamin, spirulina, creatine, low-fat milk, a shot of EVOO . .  pour that into a 1L thermos to take to work.
> 
> This should be about ~2,000cals. I have breakfast at 0530, so I would have 250mls at 0800, 1030 and the last 500mls at say 1530.



Good recipe have to try that.


----------



## racer10 (Aug 30, 2010)

nni said:


> dear lord that is gross.
> 
> op, isogainer from nutraboolics is ok. but 1000-2000 calories is a lot to get from a weight gainer in lieu of food. making your own is a much better choice. most, MOST weight gainers are whey concentrate and maltodextrin. this is cheap crap, some add in healthy fats, mct's also cheap. they taste alright though, but you can make a food based one that its good for you. oats, fats (olive and/or coconut oil), pb and protein will be healthy and better than anything out there. the only issue is taste and consistency.



How much of each do YOU use to make yours?


----------



## twarrior (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Olive oil. One quarter cup has 1000 calories of testosterone-boosting monounsaturated fat. Won't fill you up, either.





nni said:


> dear lord that is gross.



A couple teaspoons of 10W30 usually works for me.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 30, 2010)

daimitize super mass,  is up there has a lot of sugar but it works and cheap theres like 200+ carbs in one shake and 1200+ calories ... from experience


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 30, 2010)

built suggested the olive oil to me a while back. i just put a shot in my protien shake, dont even know its there! easy way to get a bunch of callories and its cheap to, and i like cheap!


----------



## nni (Aug 30, 2010)

racer10 said:


> How much of each do YOU use to make yours?



i havent done that in years, ill have to look to see if i have any files hanging around. it all to taste, but i gave that up as i would rather just eat.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 30, 2010)

What kind of olive oil?  Virgin, extra virgin, or loose vag?


----------



## LAM (Aug 30, 2010)

patrick.b said:


> Anyone know any good weight gain supplements that is high in calories ie 1000 to 2000 calories per serving?
> 
> Thanks



complete wast of money ingesting 2,000 calories in one shake unless you weigh 300 lbs of rock solid muscle.  the body can only utilize so many calories and nutrients in one meal.  to gain weight you only need to increase the daily caloric intake 500 cals over maintenance levels.  slower weight gain will result in a greater increase in LBM and less fat and will also have less of an impact on sports performance.  rapid weight gain does not have a favorable effect on the competitive athlete.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 30, 2010)

LAM said:


> complete wast of money ingesting 2,000 calories in one shake unless you weigh 300 lbs of rock solid muscle. the body can only utilize so many calories and nutrients in one meal. to gain weight you only need to increase the daily caloric intake 500 cals over maintenance levels. slower weight gain will result in a greater increase in LBM and less fat and will also have less of an impact on sports performance. rapid weight gain does not have a favorable effect on the competitive athlete.


 
500kcals above maintenance is what one would take in to gain aproximately 1lb per week.

not alot of people know what their e.d.e.e. is, or how to find out for that matter.

the type of cals you eat will also be a contributing factor in the type of weight you put on.

500 extra cals of protein vs 500 extra cals of fat. no need to explain.

one can buy a gainer that contains 1500-2000 cals per serving, and split this up throughout the day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> 500kcals above maintenance is what one would take in to gain aproximately 1lb per week..


 
this arbitary number is utter horseshit. What if you're maintence cals are 1700 vs someone whose maintence cals are 3500?

Working in percentages of maintence is the smart way to do it, using increments of 5-10%


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Optimum Nutrition makes a good weight gainer....mixes real well. Can't remember what its called though. 
BUILT.....good idea with the olive oil. i've supplemented with it before, but always just to add some extra fats while dieting (during low carb days). Never thought of it as a weight gainer. awsome idea really. i'm gonna try that as i'm  trying to get to 250 this off season. thank you!


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey cool - lemme know how it works out for you.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 31, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> Optimum Nutrition makes a good weight gainer....mixes real well. Can't remember what its called though.
> BUILT.....good idea with the olive oil. i've supplemented with it before, but always just to add some extra fats while dieting (during low carb days). Never thought of it as a weight gainer. awsome idea really. i'm gonna try that as i'm  trying to get to 250 this off season. thank you!



its called serious mass... yes its good too, worked really good for me, olive oil hmmm ill try this learn something new every time i log in here


----------



## LAM (Aug 31, 2010)

make sure to use EVOO or a light olive oil...you don't want to put regular olive oil in your shakes it's freaking nasty


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> this arbitary number is utter horseshit. What if you're maintence cals are 1700 vs someone whose maintence cals are 3500?
> 
> Working in percentages of maintence is the smart way to do it, using increments of 5-10%



Nice post.  Number of calories needed varies depending on the individual.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> this arbitary number is utter horseshit. What if you're maintence cals are 1700 vs someone whose maintence cals are 3500?
> 
> Working in percentages of maintence is the smart way to do it, using increments of 5-10%


 
actually it is exercise science. but you can call it horse shit too i guess.

if your Estimated Daily Energy Expenditure (maintenance calories in laymans terms) is 1700kcals e/d then you would need to take in an extra 500kcals each day in order to increase your weight by 1lb. If your edee is 3500kcals e/d then you would still need to take in an extra 500kcals each day to increase weight by aproximately 1lb.

3500kcals in a lb.

500*7=3500kcals

so by taking in an extra 3500kcals per week above what your body is using, you would increase your weight by 1lb per week.

It does not matter if your edee is 1000kcals each day. or 5000kcals each day. if you are using x amount of kcals to maintain body weight. you would need to take in an extra amount to add x amount of weight.

most people say "maintenance" cals are x amount, are just tossing out a guess. there is an actual science to determine closely how many calories your body uses each day. most people do not know how to figure this out.

the type of weight you put on will be determined by where your calories are comming from.

the same can be used to loose weight as well. if your body uses 3500kcals each day, then you would need to decrease you calorie intake by 500kcals each do in order to loose 1lb a week.

yes, there are lots of other variables that will/can factor into how much weight a person will put on. but this is the starting point if one is to effectively learn how to increase/decrease/maintain weight systematically.


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> actually it is exercise science. but you can call it horse shit too i guess.
> 
> if your Estimated Daily Energy Expenditure (maintenance calories in laymans terms) is 1700kcals e/d then you would need to take in an extra 500kcals each day in order to increase your weight by 1lb. If your edee is 3500kcals e/d then you would still need to take in an extra 500kcals each day to increase weight by aproximately 1lb.
> 
> ...



Gain a pound of what?
More than just a few variables here.  The old 500 calories per day is a bit outdated, and a gross oversimplification.  The following article is talking about losing weight, but it covers the variables involved pretty well.  The percentage method suggested by The Captain is the way to go to gain/lose weight effectively.  Tom Venuto wrote the article-

Most *fitness* conscious people know that there are 3,500  calories in a pound of fat, so if you create a deficit of 3500 calories  in a week, you lose a pound of weight. If you create a deficit of 7000  calories in a week, you lose two pounds a week, and so on. Right? Well,  not so fast...Dr. Kevin Hall, an investigator at the National  Institute of Health has done some interesting research about the  mechanisms regulating human body weight. He recently published a new  paper in the International Journal of Obesity that throws a wrench in  works of the "3500 calories to lose a pound" idea...
Some of the  equations in his paper made my head hurt, but despite the complex math  he used to come to his conclusions, his article clearly prompts the  question, "3500 calories to lose a pound of WHAT?" His paper also  contained a lot of simple and practical tips you can use to properly  balance your caloric intake with output, fine tune your calorie deficit  and help you retain more muscle when you diet.
Below, I've  distilled some of the information into a simple bullet-point summary  that any non-scientist can understand. Then I wrap up with my  interpretation of how you can apply this in your own fat loss program:
Calculating  the calories required to lose a pound and fine-tuning your caloric  deficit
* 3500 calories to lose a pound has always been the rule  of thumb. However, this 3500 calories figure goes back to research which  assumed that all the weight lost would be adipose tissue (which would  be ideal, of course).
* But as we all know (unfortunately), lean  body mass is lost along with body fat, which would indicate that the  3500 calorie figure could be an oversimplification.
* The amount  of lean body mass lost is based on initial body fat level and size of  the calorie deficit
* Lean people tend to lose more lean body mass  and retain more fat.
* Fat people tend to lose more body fat and  retain more lean tissue (revealing why obese people can tolerate  aggressive low calorie diets better than already lean people)
*  Very aggressive low calorie diets tend to erode lean body mass to a  greater degree than more conservative diets.
* whether the weight  loss is lean or fat gives you the real answer of what is the required  energy deficit per unit of weight loss
* The metabolizable energy  in fat is different than the metabolizable energy in muscle tissue. A  pound of muscle is not 3500 calories. A pound of muscle yields about 600  calories. If you lose lean body mass, then you lose more weight than if  you lose fat.
* If you create a 3500 calorie deficit in one week  and you lose 100% body fat, you will lose one pound. p>* But if you  create a 3500 calorie weekly deficit and as a result of that deficit,  lose 100% muscle, you would lose almost 6 pounds of body weight! (of  course, if you manage to lose 100% muscle, you will be forced to wear  the Dieter's Dunce cap)
* If you have a high initial body fat  percentage, then you are going to lose more fat relative to lean, so you  may need a larger deficit to lose the same amount of weight as compared  to a lean person
* Creating a calorie deficit once at the  beginning of a diet and maintaining that same caloric intake for the  duration of the diet after major weight loss fails to account for how  your body decreases energy expenditure with reduced body weight
*  Weight loss typically slows down over time for a prescribed constant  diet (the "plateau"). This is either due to the decreased metabolism  mentioned above, or a relaxing of the diet compliance, or both (most  people just can't hack aggressive calorie reductions for long)
*  Progressive resistance training and or high protein diets can modify the  proportion of weight lost from body fat versus lean tissue (which is  why weight training and sufficient protein while on calorie restricted  diets are absolute musts!)
So, based on this info, should you  throw out the old calorie formulas?
Well, not necessarily. You can  still use the standard calorie formulas to figure out how much you  should eat, and you can use a 500-1000 calorie per day deficit (below  maintenance) as a generic guideline to figure where to set your calories  to lose one or two pounds per week respectively (at least that works  "on paper" anyway).
Even better however, you could use this info  to fine tune your caloric deficit using a percentage method and also  base your deficit on your starting body fat level, to get a much more  personalized and effective approach:
15-20% below maintenance  calories = conservative deficit
20-25% below maintenance calories =  moderate deficit
25-30% below maintenance calories = aggressive  deficit
31-40% below maintenance calories = very aggressive  deficit (risky)
50%+ below maintenance calories = semi  starvation/starvation (potentially dangerous and unhealthy)
(Note:  According to exercise physiologists Katch & Mcardle, the average  female between the ages of 23 and 50 has a maintenance level of about  2000-2100 calories per day and the average male about 2700-2900 calories  per day)
Usually, we would suggest starting with a conservative  deficit of around 15-20% below maintenance. Based on this research,  however, we see that there can be a big difference between lean and  overweight people in how many calories they can or should cut.
If  you have very high body fat to begin with, the typical rule of thumb on  calorie deficits may underestimate the deficit required to lose a pound.  It may also be too conservative, and you can probably use a more  aggressive deficit safely without as much worry about muscle loss or  metabolic slowdown.
If you are extremely lean, like a bodybuilder  trying to get ready for competition, you would want to be very cautious  about using aggressive calorie deficits. You'd be better off keeping the  deficit conservative and starting your diet/cutting phase earlier to  allow for a slow, but safe rate of fat loss, with maximum retention of  muscle tissue.
The bottom line is that it's not quite so simple as  3,500 calories being the deficit to lose a pound. Like lots of other  things in nutrition that vary from person to person, the ideal amount of  calories to cut "depends"...
References:
Forbes GB. Body  fat content influences the body composition response to nutrition and  exercise. Ann NY Acad Sci. 904: 359-365. 2000
Hall, KD., What is  the required energy deficit per unit of weight loss? Int J Obesity. 2007  Epub ahead of print.
McArdle WD. Exercise physiology: Energy,  Nutrition, and Human performance. 4td ed. Williams & Wilkins. 1996.
Wishnofsky  M. Caloric equivalents of gained or lost weight. Am J Clin Nutr. 6:  542-546.
Tom Venuto is a lifetime natural bodybuilder, an  NSCA-certified personal trainer, certified strength & conditioning  specialist.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 31, 2010)

a calorie is a unit of energy.

your body uses three sources of energy. carbohydrates, fats, & proteins. in this order.

the level of intensity one exercises will determine the souce your body will use energy from.

protein, fats, & carbs per gram equal different caloric amounts. 

the type of weight you loose/gain will be dependant on the type of exercise you are doing & the type of macro nutrient intake your calories are comming from.

the body does not store protein as fat. it can use the skeleton from an amino acid to be converted as glycogen, but it does not readily store protein as energy.
this is not saying the body can not convert protein into a source of energy. it just would only do so as a last resort, if all stores of glycogen & fats had been used.

I would like to read the actual paper that guy wrote, his ideas are flawed, and don't seem to be based off of any real data.

weight lost/gained is determines by amount of macro nutrient intake, as well as level of intensity of exercise.

3500kcals will equal different amounts of protein/carbohydrates/fats. but 3500kcals is a measure of energy used/stored.

Finding out how much energy your body is using on a daily basis is a complex process. and a majority of people who state their "maintenance" calorie intake are just stating this blindly if they have not included their basal metabolic rate, thermic effect of feeding, programed physical activity, & habitual physical activity.

I seriously doubt very many people have a copy of the most recent "mets" recently released by the american college of sports & medicine. there is no way you can come to an acurate estimation of how many calories you are using on a daily basis if you dont know how many mets the activity you are doing uses.

and the calculation has to be done for each activity.

saying there are 600kcals in a lb of muscle is like saying muscle is made up of just one substance & nothing else.

again, the amount/type of weight lost/gained will be dependant upon nutrient intake, as well as type of exercise done.

the author of that paper obviously has no understanding of basic exercise science, otherwise he would not of made such ridiculous statements in the article written.

if you have the actual paper written, please link me to it, i'd like to read it and point out the flaws with actual data and calculations.

It's okay if you do not agree with me. Im sound in the data based equations which I have learned. I can agree that we disagree though.


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> a calorie is a unit of energy.
> 
> your body uses three sources of energy. carbohydrates, fats, & proteins. in this order.
> 
> ...



The study is mentioned in the body of the article, and all citations are listed at the bottom.  Google the article and read it for yourself.  Sounds like your mind is pretty well made up.  Theories in nutrition and sports science are hardly cast in stone.  They evolve over time.  Venuto's article is not the only one suggesting this, and there is a great deal of research in this area. I'll just agree to disagree with you.


----------



## independent (Aug 31, 2010)

If im gay how many extra cals do I need?


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> If im gay how many extra cals do I need?



Are you factoring in your semen intake? If not, go figure it out and come back with the macros.


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> If im gay how many extra cals do I need?



  May vary dramatically depending on if you are the pin or the cushion.  I think more research is in order.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 31, 2010)

69 above maintenance should get you filled.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 1, 2010)

roflmao


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 8, 2010)

I started Cyto Gainer a week ago and I've put on 7 pounds so far. Two servings a day 1140 cals. I also have been eating 3000 cals a day as well.


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 9, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> I started Cyto Gainer a week ago and I've put on 7 pounds so far. Two servings a day 1140 cals. I also have been eating 3000 cals a day as well.


 

choc mint? that stuff is DELISH!!!!!


----------

